# Forms of korean karate from chinese chuan fa (kwon bop)...



## Tae Kwon Dave (Jul 5, 2007)

Hi to all!!!
I'm researching on the traditional hyungs of korean karate that come from chinese kempo, like :

Taegeukkwon (Taijichuan)
Palgwejang (Pakwachang)
Hyung Hi Kwon (Xing Yi Chuan)
Don Kwon (Nan chuan)
Changkwon (Chang chuan)
Pal Ki Kwon (Bajichuan)

I need all about this kind of forms...

Someone can help me?

Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## stoneheart (Jul 5, 2007)

I know at least one of those is taught as an upper color belt form in Chayon-Ryu.  Why don't you find out if there is a school in your area you can visit and discuss the material with?  Chayon-Ryu people are a friendly bunch I have found.

http://www.kimsookarate.com


----------



## Tae Kwon Dave (Jul 5, 2007)

stoneheart said:


> I know at least one of those is taught as an upper color belt form in Chayon-Ryu. Why don't you find out if there is a school in your area you can visit and discuss the material with? Chayon-Ryu people are a friendly bunch I have found.
> 
> http://www.kimsookarate.com


 

Eh eh eh !
I live in Naples, Italy...!
There isn't Chayun Ryu dojang accross entire Europe...!
Only one, i know, in Siberian area...!
A little far from here...!!!


----------



## stoneheart (Jul 5, 2007)

That does appear to be a problem.  I'm not aware of any Chayon-Ryu forms available on video, and I'm sure you already know some of those forms in the Korean translated versions are very rare indeed, since the kwans that practiced them in Korea largely removed them from the curriculum in favor of the new KTA/WTF material.

Have you tried sourcing some of forms by looking for the Chinese kungfu versions?  Those are plentiful enough through http://www.plumpub.com.


----------



## rmclain (Jul 6, 2007)

Tae Kwon Dave said:


> Hi to all!!!
> I'm researching on the traditional hyungs of korean karate that come from chinese kempo, like :
> 
> Taegeukkwon (Taijichuan)
> ...


 
Hello,

Out of your list, Chayon-Ryu has the following Chuan-fa forms:

Taegeukkwon (Taijichuan) - taught at 5th Gup
Don Kwon (Nan chuan)  -taught at 4th Gup
Changkwon (Chang chuan) - taught at 1st Dan (offensive side)  2nd Dan (defensive side)
Pal Ki Kwon (Bajichuan) - taught at 7th Dan 

In addition, the curriculum has the Chuan-fa forms:  Doju-san (taught at 3rd Gup) , Taijo-Kwon (taught at 4th Dan), Soho-yon (taught at 4th Dan).

Chayon-Ryu's founder, Kim Pyung-soo, went through great pains to preserve those Chuan-fa forms despite the enormous political pressure in Korea to give them up in lieu of modern Taekwondo.  This is one of the reasons he immigrated to the US in 1968 - to have the freedom to practice and preserve it.

As such, he only instructs these to his direct students or students of legitimate Black Belts or Masters that have trained with him (Grandmaster Kim) for years.  Perhaps in the future a Chayon-Ryu instructor will re-locate to your area and open a dojang.

Still you can contact Grandmaster Kim by e-mail or call for information about those forms you are researching.

R. McLain

http://www.kimsookarate.com/articles/omsk-interview.html


----------



## Tae Kwon Dave (Jul 7, 2007)

rmclain said:


> Hello,
> 
> Out of your list, Chayon-Ryu has the following Chuan-fa forms:
> 
> ...


 
Thanks a lot bro!!!
I'll do it!!!


----------

